# G19 Display flackert / defekt?



## Stingray93 (7. August 2010)

Hi Leute, habe seit gestern Abend ein seltsames Problem mit meiner G19.
Undzwar ging gestern auf einmal der Display aus...und dann fing er an zu Flackern. Erst leuchtete das Logitech Logo aus...dann schwarz...wieder Logo...schwarz...wieder Logo.
Heute habe ich versucht das Problem zu finden.
Habe die Tasta erst mal an einem anderen USB Port ausprobiert...kein Effekt...dann an einem anderen PC...gleicher Fehler.
Was ich festgestellt habe ist...das wenn ich das Netzteil abtrenne und wieder anschließe ...geht der Display für ca. 3Minuten wieder einwandfrei und wieder der gleiche Fehler.
Habe nun mal ein paar Treiber ausprobiert...alten deinstalliert...neuen installiert usw. und nun bleibt der Display einfach schwarz und blinkt nur manchmal ganz kurz weiß auf.

Meint ihr das da was kaputt ist?
Alle anderen Funktionen der Tasta funktionieren ohne Probleme!
Nur der Display muckt.
Was mich wundert, das wenn ich das Netzteil absteck...wieder ransteck...geht die Tasta für ein paar Min einwandfrei


----------



## Own3r (8. August 2010)

Es könnte ein Kabelbruch im Netzkabel sein...wackel daran mal ein bisschen, wenn das Display flackert.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (8. August 2010)

Ich denke auch ein Kabelbruch im Netzkabel oder ein defekter Vorwiederstand (hast du denn noch Garantie?)


----------



## BlackSHeeP (8. August 2010)

Ich würd mich einfach mal mit der Seriennummer an den Logitech Support wenden.
Hatte bisher immer gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (9. August 2010)

Das selbe proplem hab ich bei meiner G19 auch.. bei mir liegt es aber am kabel, wenn ich daran wackel geht es dann wider  für unbestimmte zeit.


----------



## Stingray93 (9. August 2010)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Das selbe proplem hab ich bei meiner G19 auch.. bei mir liegt es aber am kabel, wenn ich daran wackel geht es dann wider  für unbestimmte zeit.



Willkommen im Forum.

Sry das ich mich jetzt erst melde...hatte ein wenig um die Ohren heute!
Gestern Abend ging die Tastatur für ca. 5h wieder ohne Probleme...heute morgen schalte ich den PC ein:
Und schon fing sie wieder an zu blinken...
Hab eben mal ein wenig am Kabel rumgewackelt usw.
Hat leider nix gebracht...ist aber immernoch so, wenn ich den Stecker abziehe...und wieder reinstecke geht sie für ein paar Minuten.
Oder meint ihr es liegt nur am Netzteil?
Dann könnte ich bei Logitech ja mal diesbezüglich anfragen...habe nämlich keine Ersatz Tastatur hier..


----------



## BlackSHeeP (9. August 2010)

Logitech schickt in der Regel einfach eine Komplett neue Tastatur. So kenn ich das zumindest, ggf muss du dann die alte defekte im nachhinein Logitech zukommen lassen.


----------



## Stingray93 (9. August 2010)

Meinst wirklich die schicken mir ne neue Tastatur, ohne das ich ihnen vorher die alte zugeschickt habe?


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2010)

Ruf einfach mal den Support an bzw schrieb ihnen eine Mail. Logitech ist extrem Kulant, was den Endkundebereich angeht.
(Kollege wurde gesagt, schneide einfach das Kabel ab und schick sie uns zu, dnan bekommste ne neue Maus. {Aber das mir das jetzt keiner einfach macht})


----------



## Stingray93 (9. August 2010)

Habe gestern abend noch eine Support Anfrage an logitech gesendet...aber bisher noch überhaupt keine bestätigung bekommen...hm kA...mal sehen...muss ich evtl. noch mal machen.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (11. August 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Sry das ich mich jetzt erst melde...hatte ein wenig um die Ohren heute!
> Gestern Abend ging die Tastatur für ca. 5h wieder ohne Probleme...heute morgen schalte ich den PC ein:
> ...




Hmm also bei mir ist so wenn ich am kabel wackel , also dierekt am anfang von der tastatur oder das ein bisscehn reindrücke gehts sie einwandfrei ...
werde sie aber trotzdem umtauschen weil mich das langsam zeimlich nervt
und bei 150 euro darf das nicht sein


----------



## Stingray93 (27. August 2010)

Ich melde mich mal wieder! 

Und noch mal ein danke an BlackSHeeP!

Was soll ich sagen, der Support von Logitech ist super! Ich habe einfach eine Email geschrieben mit einer ellenlangen Beschreibung des Problems.
Und dann kam als Antwort das sie gerne ein Bild der Tastatur haben wollen...wo man eine Referenznummer erkennen kann.
Nachdem ich das Bild dann abgeschickt habe...habe ich erst mal 3 Tage nix gehört...und auf einmal bekomme ich eine Email von UPS das sie ein Paket für mich haben!
Eine Nagelneue G19! Einfach klasse, ich freu mich endlich wieder eine funktionierende Tastatur zu haben


----------



## TRSTN (1. September 2010)

kabelbruch ist kein beinbruch ;D

wenn dir logitech nicht hilft ist das auch leicht allein zu beheben !


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2010)

@TRSTN

Logitech hat ihm doch schon eine neue Tastatur zugeschickt !


----------



## V!PeR (1. September 2010)

Der Service ist ja wirklich spitze,muss man schon sagen.
Echt gut zu wissen,wenn mal was mit meiner G19 ist.


----------



## Stingray93 (1. September 2010)

TRSTN schrieb:


> kabelbruch ist kein beinbruch ;D
> 
> wenn dir logitech nicht hilft ist das auch leicht allein zu beheben !



Naja, weiß bis heute nicht ob es ein Kabelbruch ist...glaube nicht dran.
Manchmal lief sie ja paar tage ohne Probleme...dann wieder nicht.


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2010)

Musstest du deine Tastatur einschicken oder hast du so eine neue G19 bekommen?


----------



## Stingray93 (1. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Musstest du deine Tastatur einschicken oder hast du so eine neue G19 bekommen?



Habe so eine neue bekommen.
Habe nun beide hier zu haus liegen.
War bisher aber zu faul die alte Tastatur mit dem neuen Netzgerät zu testen...da es ja teilweise Tage dauert bis der Fehler auftritt...dafür bleibt er dann auch Tage besteht.

Allein aus dem Grund muss ich sagen das der Support von Logitech wirklich klasse ist.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (4. September 2010)

das hört sich echt gut an.. hammer support! weiter so logitech


----------



## XX_XXG19 (23. Juli 2013)

Wie habt ihr es geschaft Loghitech zu schreiben? Ich schaff es irgendwie nicht. Meine G19 hat das selbe Problem. Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen. Danke im vorhinaus.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juli 2013)

google: Kundendienst logitech
erster links, 
dort auf "Telefonnummern für den Kundendienst"

Kundendienst- und E-Commerce-Telefonnummern von Logitech - Logitech FAQ


----------

